# question about hermie



## gqone333 (Mar 6, 2006)

i smoked a male plant in my house last night,i looked at my plants and the are a couple of little bals on the top ,is this part of the female at early flower stage or could the male i smoked polinnated the female


----------



## Hick (Mar 6, 2006)

"Smoking" a male cannot fertilize your fems. However, any stray pollen floating around in the area could. BUT, the results would not be observed for several days.
 If you have 'balls' you have male genetallia.


----------



## Mutt (Mar 6, 2006)

If it has balls and flower its a hermie. but some strains will hermie at the last stages of flower. (I think its a few rare Sativa strains). Don't quote me on that. but smoking a male won't release pollen, because your smoking it. but if the Male was pretty mature when you picked it it could have released some pollen. Males and hermies are curses. (Unless you like me hoping to get a good male for breeding).


----------



## gqone333 (Mar 6, 2006)

yea but its not at the nodes its at the very tip of the plants along with lots of white hairs and trust me i know what a male looks like it doesnt look like the male balls ive seen before and i had this same problem at the nodes earlier but they dissapered and white hairs form.im thinking it will do the same thing becuas i see little white dots at the 3 balls.heres a couple of pics not to clear though
oh yeah mutt i pick the males the 2 nd day i saw them ,they wernt mature becuase they turn a yellowish color befor they release the pollen


----------



## gqone333 (Mar 6, 2006)

good  news ,it wasnt male pollen sacs i was seeing they were female becuase they wer fluffy,not round ,football lokking,and plus at this stage it woul d have covered the whole plant by now.im seeing white hairs comming out of them


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 6, 2006)

if your plant is female you will see hairs at the top as well as between the nodes. it just takes longer for them to show. they always show in between the nodes first then at the top. same with balls on the male.


----------



## gqone333 (Mar 6, 2006)

oh theres plenty of hairs on the top and nodes, you may cant see it because of my crappy cam .ill,wait a week ,there  should be much more hair on them.i just dont want to take the chance of even having a hermie,these look more like circle  soft balls ,not those hard ass footballs which pop up everywhere


----------



## gqone333 (Mar 7, 2006)

this is fucked up ,just yesterday neither plant had balls,one of them has no ball at all and still is a female,but the other one magicle pop up 2 big ass balls on each node,im pretty sure its a hermie .i have a growbox in the other room,could i put it in ther without pollinating my female.the only problem is my air input is right by the grow box.should i kill it or move it.i dont want to kill unnesesary bud.if i dont have too


----------



## Mutt (Mar 7, 2006)

Good rule of thumb is to kill it so there would be no chance of pollenation. At least seperate it from the female if you can. Hermies are the spawn of hell.


----------



## gqone333 (Mar 7, 2006)

is it to cold for outside ,because i could set up ,in the shed with my 400 watt hps


----------



## Mutt (Mar 7, 2006)

Depends on your location. that would be up Ganja and Hicks Alley.


----------



## skunk (Mar 7, 2006)

mine are outside in my shed with 2 heaters kicking . but im up north where its pretty cold . if it gets below 50 the only way to keep it warmer without heater is to keep your 400 on at 24/7 and i still doubt that will be enough heat on a real cold night . just go to walmart and get yourself a good energy efficient heater for $49.


----------



## gqone333 (Mar 7, 2006)

yea i got three of those tested it out to make sure my power wouldnt go out due to the electric heaters,1000 watt and 400 watt hps,the plants are weirld. the one that looks totataly female, has one ball and 3 hairs ,sticking out of it,im hoping the other does ,the same ,but it has 4 balls in total.itouched the plant ,that shit smelt so good ,realy realy powerful ,better smelling than dro or kb,i never smelt weed like this before .and it came from some of the strongest batches i had save over a year and a half .i also buried the 100ft extention cord leading from the side of the house.there was a broken sub pump out there with power coming from the house.i just attaches the 100ft to that


----------



## gqone333 (Mar 7, 2006)

Female: Again, between the stipule and the petiole, you will see tiny and more pointed egg-shaped growths called pistillate primordia. These are seldom on the tiny stems as are the male's, and usually just sit right on the surface of the petiole/stalk. From the tips of these grow whitish-grey pistils, covered with very fine hairs. These are intended to help trap the male's pollen, and fertilize the female into producing seeds. Pistils are the key - if you see them, you've got a girl.
got this fact of another forum
my question is do female flowers look like male pollen sacs before they open.because at the top i see the same ball ,but is spitting open and you see the white hairs


----------



## gqone333 (Mar 8, 2006)

i have a question,is it true that if you cut the male flowers of a hermie ,right before it pollinates,you should be okay


----------



## Hick (Mar 8, 2006)

"Okay" as to what?.. 
If you were to cut/pinch/eliminate _every_ male flower before it becomes viable, AND managed to 'not' get a single speck of viable pollen on any viable pistills. Then you would produce seedless buds. 
1 grain of viable pollen + 1 viable pistill = 1 seed 

is that what you were asking? not sure if I'm undrstanding it correctly..


----------



## GanjaGuru (Mar 8, 2006)

gqone333 said:
			
		

> Female: Again, between the stipule and the petiole, you will see tiny and more pointed egg-shaped growths called pistillate primordia. These are seldom on the tiny stems as are the male's, and usually just sit right on the surface of the petiole/stalk. From the tips of these grow whitish-grey pistils, covered with very fine hairs. These are intended to help trap the male's pollen, and fertilize the female into producing seeds. Pistils are the key - if you see them, you've got a girl.
> got this fact of another forum
> my question is do female flowers look like male pollen sacs before they open.because at the top i see the same ball ,but is spitting open and you see the white hairs


 
OMG you're running all that (heaters, 1,400 watts of lights, pumps, etc.) off a 100' _buried _extension cord?
That's not what extension cords are for.  X-cords are like for running a circular saw outside for a few minutes, not to replace permanent wiring.
Unless your x-cord is as thick as my thumb, it's gonna burn out.
Burying an x-cord isn't a good idea either.  That can restrict heat dispersion.

You need to get a couple industrial-strength/thickness extension cords, running off different circuts if possible.
Better yet, read up a little on elctricitical wiring if you're handy and run some romex out there.

I remember when I had a 400-watt grow op in a garage.  I put in a 2nd 400 watt light, running off the same extension cord.  It was one of those orange "outdoor" cords, good quality.  It was longer than I needed so I left about 20' of it coiled up like a rope inside the garage.
Luckily I was out there 1 day when it started to smolder and I smelled smoke.  If I hadn't been up there my place would've burned down.


----------



## gqone333 (Mar 8, 2006)

its orange extention cord is visible ,im running it to the shed.i running only a 400 watt hps in my shed and a 1000 watt in my house and one space heater,with a homemade co2 generator for air input and a fan taped ,with ducting ,for air output .its going look kidda strange a orange extention cord running to the shed which my the the next door nieghbors know theres nothing in there but a lawn mower and rakes. i buried it leading to the back of the shed.and the sub pump ran to one wall breaker to the breaker box ,so it should be enought to handle,sub pumps take just as much watts,plus i tested it out by plugging two space heaters .anywhere else in the house the power would have went off on one side .but it stayed on ,tested it for a hour and a half


----------



## gqone333 (Mar 9, 2006)

bad i news ,i woke up and checked on my plants,one male pollen sack had opened.i cut the rest and put it in a cup of achol.what do you think my ratio of seeds are,the same day i was putting it in the shed


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 9, 2006)

*well thats bad news. you will have seeds. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 how many i dont know but if the male flower opened in your flower room you will have seeds. *


----------



## Mutt (Mar 9, 2006)

Get some bleach water and wipe down your walls of the grow room too. Pollen will mold if left on the walls.


----------



## gqone333 (Mar 9, 2006)

has it happened to you before,if so how many seeds did you get


----------



## Mutt (Mar 9, 2006)

I haven't pollented indoors. Outdoors intentionally to get seeds. (one Sativa=god I didn't even want to count). Let me put it this way. get one bud and count all the hairs. that is how many seeds you'll get in each bud. If you don't want to count. Think of commercial weed and how many seeds where in one bud. That'll give you an idea. Pollen is small and blows around. aint no telling how many seeds or what got pollenated. If it came off the hermie. throw every seed away after harvest and cure. Smash them and throw them away. don't release to the public. Please.


----------



## gqone333 (Mar 9, 2006)

yea i difintly not releasing it to the puplic i have 58 seeds coming 2 packs of special skunk, and 1 pack of white widow,


----------



## gqone333 (Mar 9, 2006)

lets say i like this strain, and wanna clone ,will i have seeds, on the clones ,if so, will it be on the whole plant or on the top


----------



## Mutt (Mar 9, 2006)

only the pstills that have been pollenated will have seeds. any new bud growth will not.


----------



## gqone333 (Mar 9, 2006)

thnks mutt ,i always count on you


----------

